# Triton Respirator Exceeds Expectations



## rikkor

How about a ballpark figure on the cost.


----------



## MsDebbieP

that's a great idea!
I wish I could remember what we paid. I bought it at a wood show last year and completely forget the 'ball park" amount.
Someone else might be able to help out here.


----------



## mrtrim

great post deb, ive been looking into respiraters lately i was kinda excited about this one till you said it gets a little warm , so down here it would probably be like working in a fish bowl ! however if it had a beer can attachment i might try one !! lol


----------



## MsDebbieP

lol well, I've used it in the summer (we get 90F weather) and "a little warm" is the correct description. Not hot, not sweaty… just a little warm. 
I've heard about some masks that have been said to get "hot". I have never felt hot or suffocating in it.


----------



## boboswin

Great investment in your personal health Deb. It's the little fines that wreak havoc with our lungs and all the air cleaners In the world wont remove them from our shops.
I personally use the Trend brand of the respirator mask as it is self contained, and not as bulky around my rather full waist.









I think they were around the $300.00 mark when I got mine.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Chipncut

A very good review Debbie:

Check Woodcraft for prices.


----------



## MsDebbieP

so approximately $200.


----------



## Karson

Great Review Debbie.

Bob#2 give us a review on the Trend.


----------



## LeeJ

Great subject Ms. Debbie;

I'm sure we're all familiar with the fine dust we've been exposing ourselves too.

I recall entering wood shops to purchase things for my construction business twenty years ago,( prior to opening my own), and wondering about all the fine dust floating around, yet nobody there had a mask. This was prior to all the dust collection systems available today.

I was amazed by the fact nobody seemed to care about it. I wonder how those guys are breathing today.

I don't use one of these, but I do have dust collection systems in use all the time, including ceiling mounted air cleaners, and if I am feeling a need, based on what I'm doing, I'll put on a good quality mask.

Great review, as always;

Lee


----------



## GaryK

I have been thinking about getting one of there for a while now. Thanks for the review!


----------



## mot

That's a good review, Debbie. Like Bob, I use the Trend. It has it's faults but does a good job as well. Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## bbrooks

Well done Debbie. I am glad to hear that you bought it and are using it as well. I have been thinking of one too, but continue to use a dust mask for now.


----------



## TreeBones

Very cool, I'll be looking into this a lot closer and set aside some investment funds.


----------



## woodsmith

I posted a question to see if anybody had used the jsp power cap. I like the looks of it but wouldn't want to order without some feed back. 
woodsmith


----------



## SteveM

I bought the Triton and after a few hours of 'run-in' still couldn't get the air flow sufficient to register on the supplied test device. I mentioned this in passing to Craft Supplies while at a show (just sharing info, not complaining) and Kirk said he had heard a couple of other cases. Despite my protests, he wasn't satisfied until he called his warehouse and had a brand new unit shipped to me at no cost. BIG KUDOS to Craft Supplies!! That said, I still can't get proper flow out of the new one - even with all filters removed. Maybe two lemons out of a big basket? Other than this rather big issue, the rest of the unit is well designed and a pleasure to use.


----------



## MsDebbieP

that's interesting. 
maybe it's the test device


----------



## MrWoody

I've had the Triton for about a year and have had no problems with it.
I have lots of air flow. I bought it for the lathe because I was having trouble seeing around my respirator with my glasses on. I now use it whenever I'm cutting MDF as well.


----------



## OregonBurls

I bought one of these and didnt get a chance to use it because the batteries would not charge so I sent It back. Meanwhile I the warrenty company which was just switching hands sent me a new power pack 2 months after I had returned the item. Still have the power pack but no sheild. Cant wait to get the complete system!


----------



## MsDebbieP

doh!!

funny story to tell and read-perhaps not so to live


----------



## mpientka

A thorough review. Thanks


----------



## N6DSW

I'm bummed. I bought a Triton respirator at a area show about a year ago from Craft Supplies out of Utah. I really liked it till I spilled (my very own fault) some foaming poly glue on it which clouded the shield. OK then, I'll order up a replacement shield.

Guess what? Craft Supplies doesn't carry Triton anymore. I called customer service & they told me to Google Triton. Nothing in the USA I could find that sells this system, let alone replacement parts.

Looks like I dropped two bills for nothing.

Any LJ's have any suggestions? (besides buying a competitor's model?)

Dave
N6DSW


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## MsDebbieP

I heard that Triton pulled out of Canada.

here's Triton's website .. there's contact link.. maybe that will help.


----------



## N6DSW

Possibly good news after all….

I just checked the E-mail tonight & found the following:
(Snipped some for brevity)

....Please call us at 1-800-624-2027 we have them in stock.

Keith Hutton
Factory Account Representative
HTC Products, Inc.
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, MI 48023

http://www.htcproductsinc.com
http://www.portamate.com
http://www.tritontools.com
586-725-2743 Direct
586-716-8266 Fax

HTC Products, Inc.

Home of Triton and Portamate
Information
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, Mi 48023

586-725-2701-PHONE
586-716-8266-FAX

Name: Dave 
Enquiry Type: Spare Parts Inquiry
[email protected]
Message: Replacement (clear) face shield for Triton orange power respirator??

Craft Supplies in Utah, (where we bought the whole setup, no longer deals w/ Triton 
We're looking for part number, replacement cost, and distributor contact info.

Thanks

(END)

LJ's-

I'll call tomorrow & see about getting the replacement shield and maybe some extra filter cartridges just in case HTC is just burning off extra stock from the bankruptcy.

And just to cover my backside (GRIN): 
No I don't work for, or have any monetary interest in any of the above companies. I just want to get replacement parts for and not toss a near-new powered respirator that I liked.

Dave
N6DSW


----------



## MsDebbieP

excellent
good luck


----------



## rab135

Debbie, do you know where you can purchase battery packs for the Triton in Canada?


----------



## MsDebbieP

no idea. 
sorry.


----------



## FatherHooligan

I think Sears sells Triton respirators, so they may carry the batteries (just saw a flier for them over the weekend).

Page 10 of the flyer item E 299.99 until July 18th then they go to 329.99.


----------



## rab135

I sent a note off to Sears about this. They said they didn't have the battery packs and that I would have to contact the manufacturer. I did find one supplier that carried the battery packs here in Canada but the price was so high that I wonder if it might be better to just purchase a new respirator. At least that way, I would have other spare parts. I did find this a bit disappointing. I'm not sure why the manufacturer wouldn't provide an option to simply replace the batteries with off-the-shelf rechargeables.


----------



## Elizabeth

I've been looking into getting a Triton system myself and discovered this site which seems to sell both the main unit and replacement parts. They've got Trend system parts too. I've just ordered a Triton respirator from them tonight.

http://www.airwareamerica.com/


----------



## N6DSW

Thanks for posting the link. That's exactly what I was looking for.

-Dave


----------



## Elizabeth

I received an email from Airwave America today. Apparently the respirator has been backordered for 18 months and the manufacturers keep moving the delivery date. I don't know if the replacement parts are in the same predicament or not.

Edited to add: I've also found a Canadian dealer: http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?NTITEM=PRC001
And Lowes.com can apparently special order it, but the model number is PRA001 not PRC001 and I'm not sure if that means it's an earlier version or not.


----------



## Elizabeth

I've been using my Triton while turning pens this weekend and I am really pleased with it. I have a clean air supply and don't have to worry about wood chips in the face. I was startled after my first pen when I took the helmet off and saw streaks of padauk dust all over the face mask - that stuff would have been in my lungs otherwise.

Definitely worth buying. I got mine via special order from the Lowe's website.


----------



## MsDebbieP

sure makes a difference.. doesn't it. 
A little scary when you see what could get into your lungs


----------

